# wanting a new handgun



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

hi
i wanting to buy a new handgun any ideas id like a 45 compact price range about $700.00


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the ruger blackhawk in .45 long colt is fairly small and well under the $700 mark


----------



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

those are great guns but im not wanting a revolver i should have mentioned that in the post


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock-36? If I were gonna get a carry .45, Glock would be my first choice. I like Glock .45's


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

glock 36 is a nice gun but i think 6+1 single stack capacity. glock 30 double stack standard 10+ 1 but a bit heavier. either one still way under your 700.00 price range unless you live in mass.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

1jimmy said:


> glock 36 is a nice gun but i think 6+1 single stack capacity. glock 30 double stack standard 10+ 1 but a bit heavier. either one still way under your 700.00 price range unless you live in mass.


Yep, spend 500 to 550 and spend the rest on ammo, or a nice holster, or spend it on gas. In a compact 45 Glock reliability can't be beat and that is #1 for me as a carry option. You can spend 700 on a prettier pistol but you won't get a better pistol at least function wise. I don't even own a Glock. Opinion of course. Or perhaps an XDM compact in .45. In other words you can spend 700 but you won't get a better pistol utility wise. Remember, 45 is a big round, so when you are talking compact I just don't know how many your gonna get in it w/o/ giving up something, but 7 rounds of 45 ain't nothing to sneeze at, I'd just make sure I had a extra magazine if I felt like I needed more than 7 rounds.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

ty205tech said:


> hi
> i wanting to buy a new handgun any ideas id like a 45 compact price range about $700.00


There are several good semi-auto handguns in that price range and maybe even less expensive. I recommend going to a range to rent and shoot the one's you are considering *before* you spend your money.

I carry a Colt Defender in .45 every day and highly recommend it. It's a little over your budget but it is very reliable, lightweight, and gives me 8 rds. of .45. Again, shoot what you are considering buying.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if no one mentioned it yet - i would get a glock 36


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a look at Summit gun brokers.....Sig P220 CPO or used in .45.....JJ


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Take a look at Summit gun brokers.....Sig P220 CPO or used in .45.....JJ


That's good advice. A P220 in .45 is a fine pistol, and quite pleasant to practice with. One thing that I've noticed is that some people pick really small carry pieces that they are then reluctant to put in any range time with, for comfort reasons. It seems to me that a weapon your life of that of your family may depend on should be one that you've fired enough rounds through to really be comfortable with. Just one guy's thoughts.


----------



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

im not a real big fan of glock whats yall thought on the fnp 45 usg


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Try out as many as you can.....aviod buyers remorse.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ty205tech said:


> im not a real big fan of glock whats yall thought on the fnp 45 usg


Excellent choice, but it seems rather difficult in giving you suggestions when at first you wanted suggestions on a "compact 45". The FNP 45 USG is as about as far as compact as you can get.


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

How has that search for a compact 45 been going? if you haven't found one yet you might check out the Kahr cw45, it's very thin for a 45acp and shoots real nice. i traded a glock 30sf for mine, i miss the Glock, but the Kahr has not disapointed me yet.


----------

